# DesktopBSD is back



## TeknoUnix (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello all,

Just wanted to let everyone know that the DesktopBSD website is back online, and we are trying to jumpstart the project again.

The forums are also working, so please register and let us know your ideas.  Developers and users are welcome.

P.S. Hope this is OK to post in the Off Topic section, since there is a big following for DesktopBSD among FreeBSD users.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 12, 2013)

Î¤his is great news!
There is no problem to discuss any OS here. Just you can't solve other OS problems except FreeBSD.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Mar 12, 2013)

Links are missing on the left.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 12, 2013)

TeknoUnix said:
			
		

> we are trying to jumpstart the project again.


Why not join PC-BSD or GhostBSD?


----------



## taz (Mar 13, 2013)

I have always wondered why DesktopBSD and PC-BSD have not "merged" into one project. They seem to be two exactly the same ideas except for package management I guess.

Since PC-BSD is no longer KDE specific and (currently) is the most mature "FreeBSD desktop" project it just seems that much more could be accomplished if developers from DesktopBSD and GhostBSD would focus on PC-BSD project rather than "reinventing the wheel".

Anyway it's just a thought that passed through my mind when I read this post but otherwise it's a great news!


----------



## ananm1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Anan-BSD anyone? For Tablet computers?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 13, 2013)

I installed only once DesktopBSD in my life. The only I remember is that is was extremely fast on install!


----------

